

Ask HN: gmail not showing new emails on inbox? - eridal

since a while it&#x27;s not showing new emails on my desktop&#x27;s inbox.. I need to go to &quot;all emails&quot; to see them, but on my phone emails just instantly appear.
I have already sent a &quot;send feedback&quot;, but it&#x27;s still broken.<p>I also noted google delivering things first on my android&#x27;s phone, like chats for instance:
is google trying to move people out of desktop? are they just not paying a dime to fix those things?<p>anybody seen this same issue?
======
na85
Sorry to be blunt, but HN isn't your personal tech support service. If
everyone on this site posted an "ask HN" whenever something didn't work, it
would be inundated.

I suggest you contact Google support.

------
nickpapa
Are you using a software client on your desktop or GMail in your browser?

